# TID 164 Sunk?



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Just found this photo on the tugtalk website. Any idea if its recent. What a real shame if it is to see this restored tug rolled over onto its side. 

Anyone local to Chatham know the full story?

http://clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2009/05//154139.jpg


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes Ben it is a recent photo, it was taken on Thursday 21 May 2009. I posted it on Tugtalk on Friday 22 May 2009.
I hope to get the story of what happened when I do my stint on the Kent today.

Riverman


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

What a bloody shame that is to hear Ray. I know they worked so hard to get her restored and her steam engine operating. I bet shes full of mud. Has she been refloated since the 21st?

Look forward to hearing more


----------



## MuddyM (May 25, 2009)

A split in a hull plate weld in the boiler room caused water to enter. The split has been temp repaired with concrete and seems to be holding. She was only down for 1/2 an outgoing tide, but she is now righted and pumped. There does not seem to be any major damage but it is early stages. 
The Funnel will have to be removed for repairs due to high rusting around the base plate but this was known beforehand, the 45 degree list didn't help matters (luckily it stayed attached). 
Everything below decks is covered in oil, but the volunteers have already started the clean up. She will be taken to a dry dock or slipway for permanent repairs and inspection but it is unlikely that she will be in steam this year.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Not that it is much help but I did know someone who was in the tug at the time of the accident His name was Harry Shrimplin AB( Now deceased). when chatham closed He came down to Portland Naval Base. Sorry I can't help anymore.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

MuddyM said:


> A split in a hull plate weld in the boiler room caused water to enter. The split has been temp repaired with concrete and seems to be holding. She was only down for 1/2 an outgoing tide, but she is now righted and pumped. There does not seem to be any major damage but it is early stages.
> The Funnel will have to be removed for repairs due to high rusting around the base plate but this was known beforehand, the 45 degree list didn't help matters (luckily it stayed attached).
> Everything below decks is covered in oil, but the volunteers have already started the clean up. She will be taken to a dry dock or slipway for permanent repairs and inspection but it is unlikely that she will be in steam this year.



Thanks for the detailed update and information Muddy. Glad to hear she is being worked on and looked after.


----------

